# Frightening bearded dragon behaviour



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a bearded dragon who has been acting odd for the past day. He is a very small 7 month old, he is only about 9 inches(He hasn't grown much since we got him, so could he possibly be stunted?), when I got him at 1 month old, he had visible MBD effected tail, front feet, and the left side of his jaw/skull. He has all his temps right 104-110 hot side then 75-80 on cold side. He is on kitchen roll, and is fed a veggie mix, crickets, very occasional mealworms (no more than a couple in a week).

 Yesterday I got a call from my little sister(the one who owns the BD) saying that he had defecated, and whole crickets came out. Then about 6 hours later she called again, saying she went in and he was doing something odd, and is not showing his attitude(MAJOR attitude problem). She said she went in to turn the lights off and noticed his front legs were shacking /twitching, and when she would place him on her hand it felt like he was kneading like a cat, but was clenching all his toes up at once. I had seen him do something similar, just his toes twitching, when I had him in my room, but just thought it was like a muscle spasm, because he stopped shortly after he stared.

 Today she called me again quite early, and was saying he was doing it again, but worse. He had turned his head to the left side and shook his head and the front of his body. She said it looked like a seizure, but without anything coming out of his mouth. He has been doing them often, but for short intervals. He has also become weak, isn't running away like he usually does, isn't alert, when he usually moves around, he stands up pretty high, but now he is dragging his belly around, and he is falling asleep a lot. He has started making this noise, like a fast chirpy sound like a little bird, but a very low almost unable to hear it. 

 I know that a vet is probably in store, but I am looking for what may be the cause, could his MBD effected skull be doing something causing this? Could it be genetic, just hadn't shown much signs till now? Or if he is a stunt, could this be the reason. 

Anything else people may think is very welcome, like if you have experienced a similar thing, or may think you have an idea on what could be causing it.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

sounds like calcium deficiency, but i could be wrong, there are plenty of peeps on here that will be able to tell you for sure
good luck though x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

as above sounds liek signs of MBD lack of calcium etc


----------



## lynne42 (Mar 3, 2009)

My Drako was the same when i got him.I got some calcium and put some in his bath water,it works a treat.
Good luck


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

It could be to do with the mbd if it has worsened, I would get her to check the temperatures are what you have said, as the undigested food could be attributed to this. Another possible reason could be impaction, is she feeding the right size live food? Also check he isn't de-hydrated, and give more water by using a syringe/or pipette.

But yep, vets ASAP


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

There is always calcium on his food, but I am getting my sister to give him water-calci mix, see how that does.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

when they start to fit its pretty serious.
i woudl advise vets. i have had two geckos who have got to this stage, who had to have jabs to help them.


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

She only feeds the small crix, I choose out all the ones she can feed to him that are small. I had asked her the temps and they are at 106 hot end and 80 cold end. He is given a bit of water every day, and drinks in his baths.


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> when they start to fit its pretty serious.
> i woudl advise vets. i have had two geckos who have got to this stage, who had to have jabs to help them.


 will be going to the vet as soon as possible, they arn't open for reptiles till tuesday(every friggin rep vet only works tuesday to friday.)


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

you might want to try upping the temps to 110-115, it may help in the short term if there is something else the issue.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

sounds like symptoms of impaction, something he has eaten has been unable to digest this also causes the muscle tremors you desribe, the head shaking is usually followed by projectile vomit but if theres something stuck i guess there wouldnt be any sick. My advice would be to stick him on a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel and take to the vets as soon as.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

MBD can cause amongst other things long term neuro problems as well as liver and kidney function abnormalities.. but a rep vet as u know is the only way to get a proper diagnosis..

i hope the wee dragon gets on ok


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, I got to the house where the dragon was at, and he had looked pretty bad when I saw him. I then toke "pink"s thought of something not digesting into mind, and did the treatment that I usually do for geckos to get something that may be lodged in them to move(hot magic bag and olive oil, also gave some calci water in a syring) and within a couple hours he had perked up, stopped shacking, is back to being all hissy, runs away now, and is very alert. Aswell has dropped three very large poops. He had all the right temps, but the food he had must have just not gone down well, the hot magic bag sure did the trick. Though he is looking good now, will be keeping a very close eye on him and do the treatment for a little longer. If things go bad by tuesday, he will be at the vet.


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

keep an eye on the breathing too - may not be related to the shaking etc

might be good to go to the vet's anyway, just to make sure it isn't something more than needing a good poo, especially as he's done it before


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

You dont mention UV in any of your posts.
leopards dont need UV but Dragons do to digest their food and metabolise the calcium.
Reptisun 10.0 tubes only last 6-9 months. They must be within 8" of the basking spot 

Good luck with the dragon.


----------



## r0ad1e (Aug 8, 2008)

what is the hot magic bag and olive oil?!?! :gasp:



POAGeckos said:


> Well, I got to the house where the dragon was at, and he had looked pretty bad when I saw him. I then toke "pink"s thought of something not digesting into mind, and did the treatment that I usually do for geckos to get something that may be lodged in them to move(hot magic bag and olive oil, also gave some calci water in a syring) and within a couple hours he had perked up, stopped shacking, is back to being all hissy, runs away now, and is very alert. Aswell has dropped three very large poops. He had all the right temps, but the food he had must have just not gone down well, the hot magic bag sure did the trick. Though he is looking good now, will be keeping a very close eye on him and do the treatment for a little longer. If things go bad by tuesday, he will be at the vet.


----------



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

r0ad1e said:


> what is the hot magic bag and olive oil?!?! :gasp:


 Thats what I was thinking


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

My cham has the exact same symptoms you describe. He has MBD and nuro probs related to MBD. I suggest he is taken to the vets as he may need a calcium injection. Make sure your uv is no older then 6 months old and either a 10.0 or 12%. Make sure he has calcium added to his food and keep an eye on him. Good luck x


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

i think the magic bag, is a microwaveable bag that gives off heat for a number of minutes, not too sure tho but i have 1 that i use when transporting reps or my hedgehogs.

i've read other people use oil in order to flush the reps digestive system.


----------



## r0ad1e (Aug 8, 2008)

like a hot water bottle then??

olive oil i take it? is it safe to use? surely a minute amount tho?

I'm just curious incase I ever need...

what would the signs of impaction be... (whether wood intake or too big food)

I wish to add to my bank of knowledge! 



Amyboo said:


> i think the magic bag, is a microwaveable bag that gives off heat for a number of minutes, not too sure tho but i have 1 that i use when transporting reps or my hedgehogs.
> 
> i've read other people use oil in order to flush the reps digestive system.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

typical symptoms of an impacted beardie (although these are not always evident) will be lethargy, inability to move properly, muscle tremors and spasms, Head shaking violently from side to side is usually followed by sick from food that was unable to go down,

These can also be symptoms of something more serious, but if you know your setups ok, your supplementation is ok and your getting these symptoms then its a good bet the beardie has either eaten something he shouldnt have or has eaten too much of something (usually mealworms) and got a mild stomach impaction, from experience the best way to get over this is to apply gentle heat to the belly,


----------



## r0ad1e (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Pink... 

Noted in my knowledge bank : victory:

r0ad1e



pink said:


> typical symptoms of an impacted beardie (although these are not always evident) will be lethargy, inability to move properly, muscle tremors and spasms, Head shaking violently from side to side is usually followed by sick from food that was unable to go down,
> 
> These can also be symptoms of something more serious, but if you know your setups ok, your supplementation is ok and your getting these symptoms then its a good bet the beardie has either eaten something he shouldnt have or has eaten too much of something (usually mealworms) and got a mild stomach impaction, from experience the best way to get over this is to apply gentle heat to the belly,


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

r0ad1e said:


> what is the hot magic bag and olive oil?!?! :gasp:


 A magic bag is this thermotherapeutic fabric bag that is typically used for sore necks, stomaic acks, or muscle cramps, can be heated up in a microwave that stays warm for along while unlike water or hot water bottles, and is safe because the fabric provents from any burns. As for the olive oil, it is only given in small amounts and it makes whatever was causing the block to break apart. 

With Dragon I think my sister had fed him to much in a short amount of time, him not registering that he was full, and he just couldn't digest it, so he got blocked up. 

With the UV light, sorry for not mentioning it, but he does have one.

With the calcium injection, I had called and told my vet today about what had happened, and he said since he always gets his calcium, and has the uv light, he would prefer to hold back from giving the injection, but will look him and see if he looks good.


----------

